# Help: Value of this 1956 Jc Higgins Jet Flo



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello,

I am wondering if there is anyone on the site who might be able to help me out with the value of my Boy's 1956 Jc Higgins Jet Flo. It has been restored, all the plating and paint is new, and the horn and headlight work. the headlight lens is an original glass Delta script lens. It has Schwinn Tubular S-2 rims laced up bendix hubs; skip tooth cog in the rear. This bicycle has a skip tooth crank and an original jc Higgins speedometer. The pedals are the stamped black rubber Jc Higgins block type, and the seat is a new old stock deluxe Troxel (w/ crashrail) marked "Persons, Worcester Mass." on a chrome plate beneath the seat. The carrier has the typical jet flo bezel. I am not sure of it's value, and am hoping to figure it out. Please feel free to look at the picture and post your thoughts.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 8, 2008)

...feel free to pm if you would like to do so.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 8, 2008)

*'56 Jet Flow*

It's worth as much as someone is willing to pay... !


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, yes you're right there- that's always the case- I was just wondering if anybody had any idea what people would be willing to pay.


----------

